# Gto Torque Thrust Question ! ! !



## GTOTKO (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone find or know where i can ge torque thrust rims for a GTO? i saw a picture of one on google and have been looking where i could find some. thanx


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

i hope they come out with those rims for the gto. I haven't seen any pictures tho


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are talking about for an 04-06 GTO? If so, I was also interested in those rims and I called American Racing Equipment to ask about them. I asked about the Torque Thrust as well as the 200S I have pictured. According to their tech department, they don't make them to fit an 04-06 GTO.


----------

